# '52 B.F. Goodrich Phantom?



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 1, 2015)

I picked this up and I'm wondering what wheels and fenders (painted or chrome) would be on this bike?  I have a better repop tank for it.  The rack and chain gaurd are also on the list.  Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 1, 2015)

nice tires


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

It would be exactly like a regular phantom chrome wheels. looking again I think your is a black phantom as the back of the chain guard appears to have original red paint. If so it should match mine here. This is an October 15, 1949 all original


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2015)

a 59? if so you need the crank sproket like the bike pictured,with the 4 holes,the one you have is for an earlier bike,depengs how orig you wanna go,i think you have the correct frame and fork,59 seats are kinda hard to find


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2015)

As it sits now, I see no way of telling what that originally started out as. It's been repainted and the fenders are not Schwinn. The tank looks like the later, much later issue.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> As it sits now, I see no way of telling what that originally started out as. It's been repainted and the fenders are not Schwinn and tank looks like the later, much later issue.



I figured it was a black phantom. if the chain guard is original to the bike you can see that the back of it was not painted and the red paint still shows in the second to last picture


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I figured it was a black phantom. if the chain guard is original to the bike you can see that the back of it was not painted and the red paint still shows in the second to last picture




Since the outside of the guard is painted a different color green I most definitely wouldn't consider it original to the bike. If the green paint on the frame was removed then one would have a better idea what that was originally.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2015)

doesnt make any differance with schwinn,a ballooner frame without its clothes on could end up being a number of differant models!no?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2015)

If it is a 52 model, it could have been a B4, B6 or B17 Phantom.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2015)

so if its a 59 itll be a phantom or a wasp!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 1, 2015)

The serial number is f27600 which comes back as built 10/31 of 1952.  The frame has definitely been painted to some degree because there is black paint under the green on the head tube.  There is also green paint on the chrome bearing cups.  But the stickers on the down tube look to be original, and the paint looks good in that area.  I will post more pictures if anyone wants to see something specific.  Thank you again for the information.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2015)

i put in f270000 as i couldny see the other numbers,cant see it real well but the for looks 55 and up


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> The serial number is f27600 which comes back as built 10/31 of 1952.  The frame has definitely been painted to some degree because there is black paint under the green on the head tube.  There is also green paint on the chrome bearing cups.  *But the stickers on the down tube look to be original, and the paint looks good in that area.*  I will post more pictures if anyone wants to see something specific.  Thank you again for the information.




If you look at the Phantom picture at the beginning of this thread you can see that the seat mask has the quality seal decal way up near the cantilever bars and the side of the tube has some detailing. The B2's and B4's were very similar so your seat mask was probably repainted and decaled at some point.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 1, 2015)

spoker said:


> i put in f270000 as i couldny see the other numbers,cant see it real well but the for looks 55 and up



steer tube needs to be flipped. ..


----------

